# Bonding pouches?



## Kai (Nov 17, 2014)

I got a new rat about a week ago and as I'm bonding with her one of the things I've noticed that she likes is having a fleece blanket bunched around her so that she can see out and observe her surroundings but still feel secure with the blanket around her. She's really becoming more confident and outgoing but gets nervous when taken out of her comfort zone so I thought a bonding pouch might help with getting her used to other things. 

Does anyone use a bonding pouch with rats? I know I've heard of it but I don't know how common it is!

Also does anyone know whether this bonding pouch would be suitable? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bonding-Pou...559445?hash=item1c5fb19b55:g:t-IAAOSwYIhWlsAN It's seamless and has strong mesh screen so I'm hoping that'd be good enough for keeping a rat in.. my rat hasn't shown an inclination for chewing really (besides stuff like cardboard boxes) so I'm hoping she wouldn't decide to nibble on it!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

That one looks fine, as long as u keep an eye on them the mesh should be ok.

I love bonding pouches. My favorite is the one I mentioned in this thread
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?301281-Bonding-pouch-alternative

I use it all the time and it is just so awesome. 

You look alittle silly with it lol but it is kindof nice because the rat is right there, i still felt a bit distant with normal pouches.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> That one looks fine, as long as u keep an eye on them the mesh should be ok.I love bonding pouches. My favorite is the one I mentioned in this threadhttp://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?301281-Bonding-pouch-alternativeI use it all the time and it is just so awesome. You look alittle silly with it lol but it is kindof nice because the rat is right there, i still felt a bit distant with normal pouches.


I second that. I use my ratoob every day, many times.


----------



## MarinaNeira (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for this, I bought one today. I have a baby that is all alone in his cage until he gets older. With this I can socialize him a lot more and he can spend a lot of the day with me.


----------



## Kai (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks! That ratoob thing is so cool! I saw one on Amazon a few days ago and thought that'd be great for my ducklings but I didn't think of the rats too! 

I think I'll get the pouch and the ratoob, seems they'll both be great for different things. The ratoob when I'm in my bedroom or another "safe place" and the pouch in rooms where they feel very insecure so I don't have to worry about them freaking out and hiding.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Man, I want a RaToob! If the shipping isn't too expensive I'm going to consider it...


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Kelsbels said:


> Man, I want a RaToob! If the shipping isn't too expensive I'm going to consider it...


I bought my ratoob from Wrapcity on Etsy. It was $12 plus $4 for shipping. My first ratoob got lost so she sent me a second one for free. The first ratoob finally arrived and I was told to keep it. Very nice person.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> I bought my ratoob from Wrapcity on Etsy. It was $12 plus $4 for shipping. My first ratoob got lost so she sent me a second one for free. The first ratoob finally arrived and I was told to keep it. Very nice person.


They are in Germany so shipping looks like $13. Which isn't horrid but does cost more than the product which kindof sucks lol


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah and if I wanted to get 2 of them (for my bf too) the shipping is 15 euros ($16-ish) which is a bit steep. Maybe when I'm visiting the USA I'll order them beforehand! Thanks for checking you guys.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oops. If you Google "how to make a ratoob" you could do it yourself if you have a sewing machine. I can't recommend this product enough.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I wish I had a sewing machine , maybe I can see if I can borrow one or commission a friend.


----------

